# Redcliffe sunday a.m.



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Weather looks good 5-10 knots, low tide is 6.20 am.

FishingDan is going in up at Scarborough, JD said hey may go out at Shield st Redcliffe, (very yak friendly launching spot) and my intentions are to go out at Queen st. boat ramp and head out a little wider to a deep reef about 1-2 km's off the beach.

So if any one else wants to go I'm sure you'll find a bit of company if you want.


----------



## seabear (Jan 12, 2007)

Paul high tide is about 12

Best bite times as far as outdoors anglers almanac are predicting will be just after 2pm.

There might be something in the prediction times as I went out before daybreak this morning and did'nt catch anything until 12,just before I called it quits.

Might go out after 11am this Sunday from Queens beach.That gives me an excuse to sleep in.

Tez.


----------

